# Angelfish friendly scape



## MikeG747 (16 Feb 2013)

Hi all,

Not sure if I have put this in the right section as it covers a fair few topics.

I am currently planning a tank re-scape to house some angelfish. The tank has the following dimensions - 120 x 50 x 50 (cm). A bit of background first though:

The centre-piece of wood.






The original layout.






How it is currently.






Now, my question is how best to incorporate the piece of wood in an angel-friendly scape that allows for plenty of swimming room? There is also a fairly healthy supply of dragon rock that can be used throughout the scape.

The plant list that I am intending to use is the following:
Echinodorus quadricostatus
Blyxa japonica
Cyperus helferi
Eleocharis sp. 'mini' (already got)
Anubias barteri var. nana
Anubias barteri var. nana 'Petite'
Java Moss (already got)
Hydrocotyle verticillata (already got) 
Nyphaea Lotus (already got)
Nesaea crassicaulis (already got)

Any suggestions/thoughts/comments welcome.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## Ady34 (16 Feb 2013)

Hi Mike,
I'm thinking the original layout was pretty good regards the piece of wood you have and the positioning. I can see that it has slipped slightly so not so upright now, but you could cluster some dragon stone more around the base to sure it up and prevent this. This will also create a nice platform for your Anubias and java moss. I can see your going for a grassy type theme ( blyxa, mini hairgrass, cyperus halferi, e quadricostatus) with some feature plants (nymphaea etc) which I think is an excellent idea for angels. The single upright wood will provide some cover if needed, and the taller Cyprus halferi will add to this....I would possibly consider some of the vallisinera species as an alternative to Cyprus halferi as they are a more natural aquarium plant and they flow more (Cyprus h is more of a marsh plant) but that's just personal taste. You could mix the cyperus/Vallis from around the wood into the open space too for a more natural feel and to give the angels some security. Some other larger echinodorus (such as the one in your first pic) or aponegeton sp would work well around the wood too and I'm sure the angels would appreciate cruising through them.
I think really though your first layout would be ideal, with your feature plants more to the left side, with the addition of the taller grasses and some transitional plants like a band of blyxa into the open mini hairgrass carpet area.
Having said all that I'm sure the angels would be more than happy just put into your current set up  if they are still small I'm sure the neaons would be fine too 
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## ghostsword (16 Feb 2013)

You will need more wood, more shade, and less plants for an angelfish friendly design.


----------



## Ady34 (16 Feb 2013)

ghostsword said:


> You will need more wood, more shade, and less plants for an angelfish friendly design.


....as a biotope maybe, space and shelter and an angelfish happy environment can be given within an aquascape though. More wood would be good if available, even draping it into the tank from the top would be cool, but with some taller plants there will be areas of shade and im sure they will be happy. I maybe got it wrong, but i guessed the brief was based on what Mike had, with maybe the addition of a few inexpensive plants?
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## MikeG747 (16 Feb 2013)

Ady34 said:


> ....as a biotope maybe, space and shelter and an angelfish happy environment can be given within an aquascape though. More wood would be good if available, even draping it into the tank from the top would be cool, but with some taller plants there will be areas of shade and im sure they will be happy. I maybe got it wrong, but i guessed the brief was based on what Mike had, with maybe the addition of a few inexpensive plants?
> Cheerio,
> Ady.


 
Ady,

You pretty much understood what I was getting at. I want to reuse as many plants as I have got, plus add a few other ones that add something to the environment and also makes the angels feel secure. You also correctly noted that the piece of wood had slipped a little based on the original plan. One of the ideas was to prop the bit of wood up so that it sticks out the top of the tank and if I really feel like it to try growing something on the top of it.

I am not really after a true biotope, I am a bit too new to the hobby to contemplate such specifics.

Thanks

Mike


----------

